# Hershey's anyone?



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...eason-American-chocolate-tastes-terrible.html


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, as I confessed in the What are you drinking? thread, I like Hershey’s cocoa. 2 tbsp of sugar, 1 tbsp. of cocoa, a healthy pinch of salt, and milk. I also like their Special Dark sheet cake and icing. As for a Hershey bar, they are certainly not high quality chocolate, but I never discerned a puke note. Next time I have a bar I’ll be more attentive. I will say the best chocolate I ever tasted is Teuscher. They had a kiosk in the Houston Galleria, and I rarely made it past without a Champagne truffle.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Absolutely the first impression I get when I unfortunately smell Hersheys is indeed "vomit". I haven't eaten it since I was a child (when I assume it was of better quality, like most other things.) My receptionists always have a dish of candy for visitors, and sometimes it's those awful Hersheys "minis". Ick. 

(Today it was a bowl of those spherical Lindt truffles, which I find more acceptable!)

The worst chocolate I've ever had was Soviet chocolate - I spent part of 1986 in the Soviet Union as a visiting young scientist (I was 19), as part of a US-Soviet science exchange program. Interesting experience, excepting the very, very low quality chocolate (to this day, I'm sure it was flavored wax.)

I don't think I have a favorite chocolate. I used to buy truffles and such from a 4th generation confisseur who had a lovely shop in Atlanta (for some reason), but he retired and his children eschewed the mantle.

If I could only visit one confiserie ever again it would be Altmann & Kühne in Vienna... just so elegant and wonderful (especially if you value presentation and theatricality in your confections.)

DH


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Dhaller said:


> Absolutely the first impression I get when I unfortunately smell Hersheys is indeed "vomit". I haven't eaten it since I was a child (when I assume it was of better quality, like most other things.) My receptionists always have a dish of candy for visitors, and sometimes it's those awful Hersheys "minis". Ick.
> 
> (Today it was a bowl of those spherical Lindt truffles, which I find more acceptable!)
> 
> ...


I find the chocolate covered Almonds at Green's in Decatur highly addictive. Give it a try if you haven't already.

Oh, the age old battle between American and European, particularly British, chocolate lovers.

ALL my Brit friends, without exception, are repulsed by Hershey's. I assume this is some type of knock on environmental effect based on the fact that our American service men grandfathers stuffed their British grandmothers full to the gills with American chocolate?

I do like a Hershey bar with almonds, but my favorite is a Lindt bar, the darker the better. But a nice purple Quality Street box is always appreciated at Christmas time!!!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Man up, gentlemen. Real men eat chocolate, even if it does smell like vomit! :icon_scratch:  LOL.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> ALL my Brit friends, without exception, are repulsed by Hershey's. I assume this is some type of knock on environmental effect based on the fact that our American service men grandfathers stuffed their British grandmothers full to the gills with American chocolate?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Brits are generally repulsed by Hershey's chocolate because it doesn't taste very nice, not because their grannies swooned over a GI with a bar of chocolate (most Brits disliked it even then), as they were more likely to swoon over a pair of stockings or a pack of cigarettes...
I know my great Auntie was......


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

derum said:


> Brits are generally repulsed by Hershey's chocolate because it doesn't taste very nice, not because their grannies swooned over a GI with a bar of chocolate (most Brits disliked it even then), as they were more likely to swoon over a pair of stockings or a pack of cigarettes...
> I know my great Auntie was......


Ha!

As the story goes, the Brit service men were less than fond of the American soldiers flooding their dance halls and pubs, throwing money around and charming the ladies. My great uncle was in the 101 airborne which paid him an EXTRA $50 per month. He probably contributed to the adage "The only thing wrong with the Americans is that they are oversexed, overpaid and over here!

But the best of allies nonetheless!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Ha!
> 
> As the story goes, the Brit service men were less than fond of the American soldiers flooding their dance halls and pubs, throwing money around and charming the ladies. My great uncle was in the 101 airborne which paid him an EXTRA $50 per month. He probably contributed to the adage "The only thing wrong with the Americans is that they are oversexed, overpaid and over here!
> 
> ...


The GIs retorted and said the British were "underpaid, undersexed and under Eisenhower"


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

They even ruined Cadbury chocolate. The version Hershey produce for the US market is awful.
If he had tasted Hershey, Dahl would have spelled the name Willie Wonka a little differently.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Ghirardelli's for me, thanks. Especially the 60% cacao dark. I used to (pre blood sugar days) have a fondness for the Symphony bar . . .


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Ghirardelli's for me, thanks. Especially the 60% cacao dark. I used to (pre blood sugar days) have a fondness for the Symphony bar . . .


The Ghirardelli squares are perfect for Smores.

I have a six year old daughter who loves hiking and camping, so Smores are a fact of life!

(I grew up using Hershey bars for Smores, but that was a different Hershey bar than exists now. The modern world is at once worse and fancier.)

DH


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Dhaller said:


> The Ghirardelli squares are perfect for Smores.
> 
> I have a six year old daughter who loves hiking and camping, so Smores are a fact of life!
> 
> ...


"Oh Papa, can't I have another Ghirardelli smore?"

Yeah, that sounds Exactly like my daughter!

My kids suffered serious culture shock when returning to the states for uni!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Dhaller said:


> The worst chocolate I've ever had was Soviet chocolate - I spent part of 1986 in the Soviet Union as a visiting young scientist


Things must have really changed over there between 86 and the early 90s. When I was in the Soviet Union, one of my favorite treats was мороженое (ice cream) with chocolate shavings on top. The bittersweet chocolate was quite tasty and was the perfect compliment to the rich and creamy ice cream. I still say that it was some of the finest ice cream that I have ever had the pleasure of eating. But, yes, I would rank the Soviet chocolate as being FAR superior to Hersheys.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> Things must have really changed over there between 86 and the early 90s. When I was in the Soviet Union, one of my favorite treats was мороженое (ice cream) with chocolate shavings on top. The bittersweet chocolate was quite tasty and was the perfect compliment to the rich and creamy ice cream. I still say that it was some of the finest ice cream that I have ever had the pleasure of eating. But, yes, I would rank the Soviet chocolate as being FAR superior to Hersheys.


I can't recall the exact brand (or whatever you'd call it), but it was sort of waxy yet dry - it would crumble - and it was quite light brown in color, lighter than milk chocolate. Basically, it seemed the whole thing was fat bloomed and oxidized (which, perhaps, it was?)

DH


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


>


German propaganda tried to put a different spin on it...
(Let's say he tempted her with chocolate, just to keep the thread on track)


----------



## Mr.D (Aug 2, 2015)

Lindt and Ghirardelli are nice.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I like Lindt, especially the dark chocolate/hazelnut bars. Yum! And reasonably low glycemic load, too.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I love Ghirardelli Chocolates.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I also love those special box of chocolates you get on occasions.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Has anyone had Hershey's cocoa before?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My wife uses unsweetened Hershey's cocoa in her baking and when stirring up her homemade frosting, but I suspect you are referring to their wonderful chocolate drink mix.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> My wife uses unsweetened Hershey's cocoa in her baking and when stirring up her homemade frosting, but I suspect you are referring to their wonderful chocolate drink mix.


Yes I am, I like the sweetened version.


----------



## rishabhb398 (Nov 5, 2019)

Hershey's is so amazing. I love its cocoa flavour with brown bread. It makes me feel healthy and happy


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I love anything that is Hershey's related.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Since this thread first ran, I have made a couple of important discoveries.

1. Silly Cow Farms Hot Chocolate mix.

Out of Vermont (so of course you know it's good, those doughty Vermonters and things dairy), they class it up in a glass jar. Usual thing, stir into hot milk, but it's JUST SO GOOD. Too many varieties, but I just stick to Chocolate Truffle. My family sips this as we settle in to boardgames and a roaring fire on cool nights.

2. Ghirardelli Chocolate Premium Hot Cocoa, 0.85oz (single-serving) packets.

You just add to a mug of hot water, stir, and you have surprisingly creamy and delicious hot chocolate. I consider this a crucial addition to my kit for winter camping or any kind of expeditions into the snowy and frigid remote places of the Earth. I wish I'd known about these when I was doing field work in Antarctica! I joke that the packets are the perfect size to tuck a few into the first-aid kit. If you can get water to boil, you can have very good hot chocolate.

Pairs nicely with those Ghirardelli s'mores 

DH


----------

